# Greetings Everyone!



## Super Nova (Feb 2, 2015)

Hello from Florida. I am Sherita and I am new to the forum. As my father was a Brother, I am now ready to unite with the OES. I look forward to growing with you all. I know this is a place I belong and I am honoured to be amongst each and everyone of you. 

With love and gratitude, in service,
Sherita.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome to the forums!


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome !


----------



## bezobrazan (Feb 3, 2015)

Welcome to the boards.


----------



## mrpierce17 (Feb 3, 2015)

Super Nova said:


> Hello from Florida.
> 
> With love and gratitude, in service,
> Sherita.


What part of FL if you don't mind me asking I'm in Vero Beach


----------



## Super Nova (Feb 3, 2015)

Bro. Stewart P.M. said:


> Welcome to the forums!


Thank you Bro Stewart. 
With love and gratitude.


----------



## Super Nova (Feb 3, 2015)

mrpierce17 said:


> Welcome !


Thank you Bro. Robert
With love and gratitude.


----------



## KSigMason (Feb 3, 2015)

Greetings and welcome.


----------

